# A Couple Questions about Dead Rising 1(Xbox360)



## Authur (Aug 12, 2012)

And just so you know, I'm not talking about Chop 'Till You Drop.  I'm talking about the Xbox360 one.  The one that was released in 2006 as a launch title.

Anyway, I've quickly realized that if you're trying to get seemingly simple achievements(and they are supposed to be that simple), if you're either missing something or aren't doing something quite right, you'll be practically tearing your hair out trying to get them all.  However, this isn't just about achievements, this is also about how hard the game can be.  My MAIN question is this.  Is the game easier at Lv50?  Because whenever I actually try to save the survivors and seem to make SOME progress towards Humanist/Life Saver/Saint, either the game always seems to fuck me over or I'm just way too slow in rescuing these people.  I noticed sometimes that if you're a bit slow in rescuing, say, the Barricade Pair, they have almost no HP at all and Burt very easily dies if you rough him up to get him to stop attacking you.

Keep in mind that I am indeed mostly prepared and that I don't need help finding out which mixed juice does what or anything.  It would be nice if I knew where a few PP Stickers are and where some hidden PP bonuses are, though.  To make the grind to Lv50 faster.  Also, here's my little secondary question.  How the hell are you supposed to get the Strike Achievement?  I've done what this one YouTube video did and tried to bowl the ball through that crowd of zombies in Leisure Park at the very beginning of the First Day.  It wouldn't come up!  Do these things glitch a lot?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 12, 2012)

The general consensus seems to be that it's next to impossible (unless you're extremely fucking skilled/asian) to beat Deadrising on your first playthrough.

Spend a few playthroughs just arsing around and levelling up at the same time. When I started working towards actually beating the game and getting the ultra-hyper-mega full ending, I was in my late level twenties. 

And I never tried going for the strike achie.

But do you know about those giant plates in the food court? Shoot them the fuck up. I had a few friends who weren't aware of that, but when they did it, they levelled up nicely enough. And take freaking millions of pictures. 

Take pictures of _everything._

Save for saving assloads of survivors, doing a lot of simple things such as killing zombies or taking more photos than a teenage girl with facebook will level your shit right up.

And yes level 50 does make shit easier, especially when you have the power of pretending to be a zombie. And disembowelling people with your bare hands.


----------



## Authur (Aug 12, 2012)

I already know about the plates, dude.  Plus I know about Flexin' and the PP bonuses from using ovens and shit.  I just don't know what other PP bonuses there are.  I mean that might help a lot, along with any PP Stickers that are hiding.  By the way, hitting those plates with Spitfire is the funnest thing ever. XD


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Aug 12, 2012)

Gibby said:


> The general consensus seems to be that it's next to impossible (unless you're extremely fucking skilled/asian) to beat Deadrising on your first playthrough.


When you say "beat" what exactly classes as that? Because I got the overtime mode, finished that, saved quite a few people all on a new character. The reason I'm saying new character is because I have have a few small plays of Dead Rising when I borrowed it from a friend.

Like Gibby said, take as many photos as humanly possible of everything; survivors, psychopaths or zombies. Other than that just run around like a retard for a bit killing stuff and just having fun and you'll soon find those levels sky-rocketing.


----------



## Authur (Aug 12, 2012)

I think he means beat both 72 Hour Mode and Overtime Mode in one entire run.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 12, 2012)

you have to hit a certain number of zombies with the bowling ball. also you can give survivors low on health food to heal them. also i'm pretty sure one of those achievements requires you saving 8/10 poeple at one time, which is actually very hard.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 12, 2012)

I always got pissed at the respawning joyride psychopaths in the park, so I spent a playthrough roadkilling zombies to get the genocider achievement so the next playthrough has the Real Mega Buster spawning in the control room. Rest of the game was really easy especially when exploiting the small chainsaw with 3 weapon magazines.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 12, 2012)

because of those joyriders it's nearly necesary to save the guy from adam the clown since he will show you a short cut so you pretty much never have to go out again.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 12, 2012)

Of all Psychopaths he always gave me the most trouble.

On the subject of power leveling I always found that simply following the storyline was the quickest route.  When it comes to saving survivors I'd try and save 2 to 3 at a time.   Lots of experience and it's still fairly manageable.






For that "Strike!" achievement wait until at least 12 hours in or the second day.  Paradise Plaza area, starting area of course, go to the right up the stairs near that restaurant.  Throw bowling ball through a couple of zombies and if you aim it right it can roll down the stairs gain momentum and collide into a couple dozen zombies on the floor below.  Usually works for me.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 12, 2012)

for leveling i just played through till i died which happened once/maybe twice, i know one was cause i was glitched under the convicts car can kept taking damage. after about two deaths i just kept going through the game and completed it.
Also survivors are harder to save in this game than DR2 cause there is a glitch where they get combo'd by zombies, basically if a zombie attacked a survivor the survivor would take longer to recover from the hit than the zombie would take from attacking, meaning the zombie can attack a survivor then attack them again before they are able to recover or do anything.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 12, 2012)

Yeah.  Survivors in Dead Rising 2 would practically slide through hordes of the undead as if it was no big deal.  Turn around and watch them follow through and the zombies look like they just politely step out of the way.  I appreciate the gesture, zombies. 

The zombies in Dead Rising 1 were rude as shit.  When they grabbed a survivor they usually never let go.  You'd have to constantly turn around and slap them away.  Then the survivor would get pissed and start flailing madly at all zombies in a 1 block radius.  It was tedious to say the least.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 12, 2012)

yea though i wasn't talking about the grabs, often times they would hit them one or two times first.  i really hated that glitch.
and staying still in dead rising 2 was fatal at times.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 13, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> Of all Psychopaths he always gave me the most trouble.



I found him pretty easy. Stack pistols and get 1 or 2 Uzis as well as some orange juice/coffee creamer/whatever, after the cut scene, run like fuck and out of the door on your left hand side, then turn around and then position yourself in a way where you're using the closed door as cover for half of your body, and you can still shoot him/take pics of him. You'll get shot waaaay less often, and he's more or less out in the open for you to cap him.

also the best weapon for bosses in my experience is the king salmon. It may only hit like, twice before breaking, but it rapes.

anyways, once you have a good source of shawtguns, rifles, and unlimited handguns, the game's boss fights become considerably easier.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 13, 2012)

once you have access to mini chainsaws the game bosses become considerably easier, every single one you just run up to it and hit two/three times and bam they're dead. also getting the knife from the pyschopath buthcer would be the best weapon for psychopaths but you don't have many to fight after him, but his weapon is a faster mini chainsaw. 
also for me the molotov cocktail guy was the hardest for me because he never stood in one place long enough for me to chainsaw him.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 13, 2012)

Real Mega Buster is the cheapest anti-human weapon in the game but it makes you work hard for it. Destroys any psychopath in 1-2 shots, 300 magazine size, and always spawns in the control room once unlocked.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 14, 2012)

lupinealchemist said:


> Real Mega Buster is the cheapest anti-human weapon in the game but it makes you work hard for it. Destroys any psychopath in 1-2 shots, 300 magazine size, and always spawns in the control room once unlocked.



I never tried that, or heard of it. :[

But my fave weapon is probably the .50 cal machine gun.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 14, 2012)

lupinealchemist said:


> Real Mega Buster is the cheapest anti-human weapon in the game but it makes you work hard for it. Destroys any psychopath in 1-2 shots, 300 magazine size, and always spawns in the control room once unlocked.


the problem is it takes a whole playthrough to get which is more playthroughs than i went through to get an OP psychopath killing weapon. this is also something they improved on in dead rising 2, no weapon 1-2 hit kills bosses and you can't wail on them till they die.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 14, 2012)

Gibby said:


> But my fave weapon is probably the .50 cal machine gun.



It's a shame it only comes with 200 rounds.  Practically the weapons only flaw.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 14, 2012)

I didn't really like using guns in dead rising, cause most where very meh and a lot more limited than melee weapons.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 14, 2012)

The lovely thing about the .50 cal machine gun was that you didn't even have to aim it.  Just press the trigger once and Frank will immediately aim it in the vacinity of the nearest zombie and deliver a one shot kill.  He'd rarely miss shots too.  It's the least effortless way to kill zombies besides running them over with the Ice Cream truck.


----------

